# قـصّـة تـجـديـد السّـامـريـّة



## mazenlabeeb (21 يناير 2011)

إن اليهود لا يتكلمون مع السامريين ولا يعاملونهم لكن من الواضح أن للرب يسوع محبة خارقة تشمل جميع أصناف البشر وتصل لأدنى مستويات الناس، محبة خارقة تكسر الحواجز، تتعدى الأعراف والتقاليد الشائعة وتترفَّع عن القداسة المزيفة التي كان يحاول اليهود أن يُظهروا أنفسهم بها

يسوع الذي جاء ونزل من أجل الخطاة يبادر وينزل بطلبه هذا إلى السامرية ويقول لها: " أعطيني لأشرب"، السامرية ليست من شعب الله بل من السامريين الذين هم خليط من شعب الله ومن الأمم، لكن الرب يتكلم معها، بل يطلب منها ماء ليشرب، فتستغرب السامرية وتقول له: " كيف تطلب مني لتشرب، وأنت يهودي وأنا امرأة سامرية، لأن اليهود لا يعاملون السامريين

لكن نلاحظ أن الرب من خلال هذا الحوار ابتدأ ينقل السامرية تدريجياً من حالة إلى حالة، ومن فهم طبيعي بشري إلى فهم روحي، ويرجعها إلى الحاجة الحقيقية، فيجيبها إجابة غريبة ويقول لها: " لو كنت تعلمين عطيّة الله ومن هو الذي يقول لك أعطيني لأشرب، لطلبت أنت منه فأعطاك ماءً حيَّاً"

ولا تزال المرأة بعدم فهمها وبطريقة تفكيرها البشرية المحدودة تقول

• يا سيد، لا دلو لك
•	البئر عميقة
•	ألعلك أعظم من أبينا يعقوب الذي أعطانا البئر

ويكمل الرب ويقول لها: "كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضاً، ولكن من يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد
وقد كان الرب يتكلم عن أمر آخر مختلف تماماً عما تفكر فيه السامرية " الماء الذي أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ينبع إلى حياة أبدية"
والسامرية إلى الآن لم تفهم ما قصده الرب يسوع لكنها قالت: " يا سيد، أعطني هذا الماء لكي لا آتي إلى هنا لأستقي"
لكن بعد أن طلبت الماء الحي الذي لم تفهم معناه، ينقلها الرب إلى مرحلة أعمق وأبعد فيقول لها: " اذهبي وادعي زوجك وتعالي إلى ههنا" فتجيب: "ليس لي زوج"

وهي بهذه الإجابة لم تكذب لكنها أخفت جزءاً مهماً من حقيقتها، فقال لها يسوع: " حسناً قلت ليس لي زوج، لأنه كان لك خمسة أزواج والذي لك الآن ليس هو زوجك، هذا قلت بالصدق"

وإذ تتفاجأ السامرية وتُصدم حين تسمع قول المسيح وتدهش من معرفته لحقيقتها، تجيب: " يا سيد، أرى أنك نبي

وبهذا يستمر الرب في نقل السامرية من حالة إلى حالة ليوصلها إلى الحاجة العظمى والحقيقية وهي أن تشرب من نبع الحياة الأبدية، وأن ترتوي من الماء الحي، وأن تأخذ بركة الله وخلاص نفسها، الحاجة الحقيقية وهي أن تأتي إلى الرب ليعطيها عطية الله، ليعطيها بركات السماء ويروي حياتها. لكن كان لا بدَّ أن يعيدها إلى الحقيقة...لا شيء يختفي أمام الرب إطلاقا، فأعادها إلى الواقع المرّ والصعب... الواقع المخفي عن كثيرين، أعادها إلى المستوى الدنيء الذي عاشت به تلك المرأة، ليقول لها: "كان لك خمسة أزواج"

أعادها إلى هذا الواقع وهو يريد أن يرويها من نبع الحياة الأبدية (ماء الخلاص) وينقل قلبها من جوع وعطش وبحث عن ارتواء في آبار مشققة كثيرة إلى نهر النعمة الغنية ونبع الحياة الأبدية في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح

كانت السامرية في حياتها تبحث عن آبار كثيرة، بئر أول ولم ينفع، وبئر ثاني ولم ينفع، وثالث ورابع وخامس، وأخيراً تلتصق بمكان ليس لها. لقد حاولت إشباع نفسها بالرغبات الجسدية والحسيّة على اختلافها، وأخيراً اكتشفت أن هذا الطريق أيضاً لا يؤدي إلى الشبع والفرح والراحة والسعادة الحقيقية، ولا يملأ القلب، لقد حاولت كما يحاول الآخرين أيضاً أن يُشبعوا أنفسهم بكل هذه الأمور، وربما بأمور أخرى، بالأمور الزمنية، بالأمور المادية، بالمال، وصار المال سيداً على حياة الكثيرين، وأشغل عقولهم وقلوبهم


هنالك اهتمامات عالميّة وزمنية كثيرة كالسياسة والأخبار، الموضة، الرياضة، الاختراعات، العلوم وأمور أخرى كثيرة نركض وراءها ونلهث وراءها، لكن في النهاية نجد أن العالم أيضاً بكل ما فيه لا يُشبع


انشغالات اجتماعية، واجبات، علاقات كثيرة لملء فراغ الوقت والقلب، ليس أن هذا خطية أو أن ذاك خطية، ليس أن الرياضة خطية أو أن التعب من أجل المعيشة وتحصيل أمور مادية خطيّة، لكن انشغال القلب بها ومحاولة إشباع القلب بها واقتران الحياة بها هو الخطيّة


كل ما يحاول الإنسان أن يُفرِّح نفسه به: إن كان أفلام، مسرحيات، انترنت، مسارح، للبحث عن البهجة والسرور... والسبب واضح وبسيط : فراغ القلب.  نحاول أن نملأ هذا القلب الفارغ باقتران أول ولم ينفع، واقتران ثاني ولم ينفع وثالث ورابع وخامس وكلها لم تنفع


وربما فشلت ويئست هذه المرأة من كل هذه الاقترانات أو الزواجات أو الارتباطات، وقالت في نفسها: تعبت كثيراً من كل هذه الاقترانات، فلم لا أذهب وأبحث في الدين فربما أجد الراحة.  وهنا قالت المرأة ليسوع: "أرى أنك نبي، آباؤنا سجدوا في هذا الجبل، وأنتم تقولون إن في أورشليم الموضع الذي ينبغي أن يُسجد فيه".  وهنا تلجأ إلى التديّن برغم سوء حالتها، مما يؤدي إلى الاستغراب، فبعد أن كشف لها يسوع عن حالتها الدنيئة ووضعها الصعب، تسأل الرب عن الموضع الذي ينبغي أن يُسجد فيه 


ونحن كذالك تماماً كالسامرية، ربما نفشل من آبار كثيرة ونظن أخيراً أننا ليس لنا إلا أن نتديّن، والرب يجيب السامرية ويقول: " السادس الذي معك ليس لك"، ويقول كذلك " من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضاً، لكن هناك نهر، هناك نبع حياة، هناك نهر نعمة غنيّة، هناك ما يُروي وما يُشبع الإنسان وما يُغني الحياة تماماً فلا تعود تبحث عن ارتواء آخر .... إنه شخص الرب يسوع له كل المجد


لا شيء يختفي أمام الله، ماضيك مكشوف أمامه، حاضرك مكشوف ومعلن أمامه، مستقبلك معروف أمامه كذلك. إن مواجهة الشخص بما يحاول أن يخفيه أمر ضروري قبل البركة، إن الاعتراف يسبق الخلاص ويسبق البركة، والرب بنعمته الغنية يتنازل لامرأة ليست من شعب الله، ويعلن محبته الإلهية لمن ليست من المدعوين من شعب الله، هذه المحبة التي تخترق الحواجز. لكن في المقابل لا بد من الاعتراف والرجوع


عندما نتأمل بكل هذا نجد الرب حتى في القضية الأخيرة يوضح لها أمور هامة، ويقول لها: "أنتم تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون... تأتي ساعة لا في هذا الجبل ولا في أورشليم". تتعدى العبادة فيها الشكليات: أن تصلي هنا وهنا فقط؛ أن يذهب اليهود في ذلك الوقت إلى أورشليم ليعبدوا ويُقدموا ذبائحهم كانت شكليات لا تستحق التركيز، لكن يقول الرب: "تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق، لكن أنتم تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون (ليس عندكم انتم السامريين حقّ، عندكم جزء من الحق؛ أول 5 أسفار فقط من العهد القديم، وجزء الحق ليس حقّاً، الحق الإلهي حق كامل)، ولا اليهود يعبدون بالروح بل بالحرف، يقدمون الذبائح حسب الأصول ويعملون بالوصايا شكليّاً حسب الأصول، لكن يتغاضون عن محبة الله ومحبة القريب


أخذنا الشكليات، أخذنا الحرف واكتفينا بالطقوس، نصلي صلوات ونقوم بمراسيم، نُعيّد الأعياد، نعبد العبادات، لكن نكسر وصية الله ونكسر محبة الله ونتغاضى عن نعمة الله، نبرّر نفوسنا بأعمالنا، ولهذا الرب يكلِّمها بوضوح ويقول: "الله روح والذين يسجدون للآب فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا". في يسوع عبادتنا بالإيمان بالروح والحق، في ذلك الوقت عند اليهود يوجد حق (كتاب العهد القديم) لكن بدون روح، وعند السامريين لا يوجد روح ولا حق


لهذا أنت اليوم عندما تريد أن تصلي، وقد تفكر في نفسك أنه إذا كان وجهك غير متجه إلى الشرق فان الله لن يسمع صلاتك، وقد تفكر أنك يجب أن تقول كلمات معينة في صلواتك، وأنه لا يمكن أن تُقبل صلاتك إن لم تقل هذه الكلمات، وقد اكتفيت بالشكليات لكن بدون روح، وأصبحت تكرِّر الكلمات كما يفعل البعض عند تلاوة الصلاة الربانية، إذ نكرِّر صلوات حفظناها عن ظهر قلب دون أن نعي معناها، فنصلي الصلوات ونكرِّر الكلمات بحُكم العادة، لكن الرب يريد عندما تصلي أن تُعبِّر عما في قلبك، وأن تصلي بكل قلبك وبإيمان حقيقي وبالروح القدس، الرب يعطيك الكلمات ويعطيك الصلوات ويعطيك الفكر بالروح القدس


"لأن الله طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين" الرب يبحث عن أشخاص يعبدوه بالروح والحق


وتجيب السامرية وتقول: "أنا أعلم أن مسيّا الذي يُقال له المسيح يأتي، ومتى جاء يخبرنا بكل شيء" فيقول لها الرب: "أنا الذي أكلمك هو"


بعدها يأتي التلاميذ ويتعجبون أن يسوع يتكلم مع المرأة السامرية، لكنهم لم يقولوا شيئاً، لكن بعد إعلان الله الذي اخترق قلب السامرية وحياتها، ويبدو واضحاً أنه قد غيّرها، تركت الجرة عند البئر وذهبت تنادي الناس (السامريين) وتقول: " هلمّوا انظروا إنسانا قال لي كل ما فعلت، ألعلّ هذا هو المسيح"، وهي بهذا تعترف بما كانت تُخبّئه في الماضي وتعلنه لكل الناس، والسبب بسيط: أنها اكتشفت الحقيقة،  واكتشفت الماء الحي، وارتوت من الماء الحي، وعرفت أن كل الماضي وبحث الماضي وآبار الماضي باطلة لا تضبط ماء


لقد تركت السامرية الأمر الذي كانت قد أتت لأجله إلى البئر - تركت جرتها


وهكذا كل من أخذ خلاص الرب، لا يعود يهتم بشيء، والسامرية لم تعد تهتم بالجرة ولا بالماء


فعندما يريحك الرب ستجد أن العالم وركض العالم ومياه العالم وآبار العالم ليس لها قيمة وستضعها عند أقدام الرب، والرب عندما يُروي فإنه يروي إلى التمام


والرب عندما قال للسامرية: "الخلاص من اليهود" فهو يريد أن يوجهها إلى قضية الخلاص، وعندما كانت السامرية قد قالت: "أبونا يعقوب أعطانا البئر" فهي بذلك تنسب نفسها لشعب الله، بينما هي ليست من شعب الله، فهي نسبت نفسها ليعقوب بالخطأ، لذلك قال لها الرب: "السادس ليس لك". إذ نسبت نفسها لشعب الله وللدين والتجأت إلى التدين


مجداً ليسوع من أجل الدم المسفوك والعمل الكامل على الصليب والنعمة الغنية ونهر النعمة وبركات السماء في شخص ربنا يسوع له كل المجد
وبعد كل هذا العمل والتلاميذ ينظرون فيقولون ليسوع: "يا معلم، كلفيقول يسوع: لي طعام لآكل لستم تعرفونه أنتم

أحد القديسين الذي خدم الرب (هادسون تيلر) قال هذه الكلمات: (بعضهم متحمسون في خلافة الرسل، أما أنا فأفضّل بالحريّ خلافة السامرية، التي في غيرتها على النفوس تركت جرّتها وذهبت تدعو الناس إلى يسوع، فيما كان الرسل منهمكين في إعداد الطعام

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
إلى كل شخص يريد أن يوصل رسالة الحياة إلى الآخرين


ما أحلى أن تكون رسالتك هي اختبارك


وما أحلى أن توصل الرسالة وأنت غير محمّل بالأحمال على ظهرك (السامرية تركت الحمل (الجرة) وذهبت تبشر الناس


وأولاً وأخيراً وقبل كل شيء أن تأتي بالناس ليس إلى نفسك، بل إلى الرب يسوع، فهو كاشف الأسرار وفاحص الأعماق وشافي النفوس ومخلِّصها


*تأمل  للقس يوسف شاهين*

*راعي الكنيسة المعمدانية في بيت لحم*
جروب الكنيسة على الفيس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=111487182243792


----------



## Rosetta (21 يناير 2011)

*شكرااااااااااا اخي mazenlabeeb
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2011)

*فى منتهى الروعه
شكراا
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

